# Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-



## Aemkeisdna (6. August 2015)

*Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Hallo Community

ich suche zur Zeit eine neue Kühlung für meinen PC. Gerade verwende ich die Corsair H60 1st Gen mit 2x 120mm Lüfter@1200rpm die meinen i5 3570k bei 4,2 GHz mit 1.150 V kühlt. 
Bei Battlefield 4 wird der Prozessor bei  29 C° Raumtemp so 68-73 C° heiß dabei ist die Geräuschkulisse sehr laut.
Zur Zeit läuft der i5 @ Stock bei Last mit 60 C°, daher denke ich das die Leistungsgrenze erreicht ist. 

Gehäuse: Corsair 500r reinblasen 2x 120mm vorn, 1x 140mm unten und saugen tun 2x 140mm oben und 2x120mm per H60 hinten. 

Geld würde ich max 130.- ausgeben außer es gibt besser Vorschläge. 

Ins Augen gefallen sind mir:  Corsair H110i GT, GTX

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## rackcity (6. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Keine Lukü? gleich gut (meistens) und oft leiser.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Wäre schon für eine Wakü da ich die Größe der Kühler nicht so mag.
Was würde es Kosten eine Wakü selbst zu bauen für den CPU?


----------



## rackcity (6. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

So dick sind die Luküs aber auch nicht. für einen 3570K würde ich einen Brocken 2 z.B nehmen

Richtig. Würde statt einer AiO eventuell auf eine richtige setzen.
Da kann ich dich aber nicht beraten, bin ich nicht mit vertraut so wirklich.


----------



## freezy94 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Entweder es kommt eine richtige Wasserkühlung rein oder du nimmst etwas wie einen Macho HR-02 Rev. B oder Brocken 2.
Die kosten eine ganze Ecke weniger und liefern bei deutlich leiserem Betrieb mindestens die gleichen Werte wie eine AiO-Wakü, oft sogar deutlich bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Okay ich glaube ich Wechsel mal in den Erweiterbaren Wakü Thread


----------



## Chanks (8. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

Ich denke du solltest die CPU vielleicht erstmal köpfen bevor du sowas startest  

Wenn die CPU so heiß wird liegt der Fehler woanders. Ich kühle nen 4770k (geköpft) mit einer Seidon 120V Ver.2 bei 4,5 GHz (1,18V) unter Prime 28.5 auf 74 Grad. 

Limitieren tut immer das schwächste Glied und das wird bei dir die WLP unter dem 3570k sein


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (10. August 2015)

*AW: Kühlung für i5 3570k max 130.-*

H100i GTX. 
Dann noch 2 Lüfter deiner Wahl dazu und du kannst ihn im Push/Pull laufen lassen.


----------

